# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Make Manifest spell

## RexDart

I just looked at this spell for the first time after seeing it on a list of "Useful Cleric Spells," and I'm not sure I understand it.  

"You can cause one creature on a coexistent plane (DMG 150), along with its personal belongings, to suddenly appear on your plane of existence."

What's the typical use case?  Does it have to be a specific individual creature that 's known to you, or can you just sort of randomly reach out to grab some unsuspecting dude from another plane?

----------


## Kalkra

It's presumably intended to drag ghosts into the Prime Material so that you can punch them. I think there's some stuff that uses the Plane of Shadow similarly that it would also work for.

----------


## Anthrowhale

> I just looked at this spell for the first time after seeing it on a list of "Useful Cleric Spells," and I'm not sure I understand it.  
> 
> "You can cause one creature on a coexistent plane (DMG 150), along with its personal belongings, to suddenly appear on your plane of existence."
> 
> What's the typical use case?  Does it have to be a specific individual creature that 's known to you, or can you just sort of randomly reach out to grab some unsuspecting dude from another plane?


I believe the typical use case is meant to be Ghost, phase spider, ethereal filcher, etc...  These are puzzle monsters since they can operate from another plane.

It's an unusual spell since normally you can't target across planes.  The spell itself grants the ability to do that, but I believe you need to be able to perceive the target by true seeing, see invisiblity, etc...

Mass Make Manifest is more along the lines of "grab some unsuspecting dude".

----------


## RexDart

Thanks, it makes more sense with these responses.  I was wondering why the poster had it on a list of good Cleric spells, and why it was described in the "Debuff" category thus:

"Make Manifest (single target, but stops a huge defense)"

So basically it's a way to deal with the "defense" of "LOL I'm on another plane, neener neener!"

----------


## Chronos

Note that, in the standard cosmology, the only "coexistent planes" are Material, Ethereal, and Shadow, with respect to each other.  So you're not just grabbing from any old plane.  Denizens of those planes are already, in many respects, treated as being at some location in the material plane, just...  not quite there.

----------

